# Experiences of Indians in Japan ?



## himalshelat (Aug 24, 2015)

Hello All,
We are moving to Yokohama in a few weeks. Any opinion on the two international schools in Yokohama would be useful.
Should we go for YIS or St. Maur ? cannot decide between the two.
Regards
Himal.


----------

